# Show name



## advelanch (Aug 25, 2012)

My mini stallion is ready to show and may be gelded soon. He has a registered name but I was wondering if I could use a differing name. His registered name is Minikins Velvet Jester. Jester is his barn name.


----------



## Kamakazi (Jun 10, 2013)

Are you showing an AMHR show? Or just a regular non-mini show?


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm guessing that "Mimi Me" is probably overdone in the mini world? What about Joker's Wild?


----------



## advelanch (Aug 25, 2012)

Jester is a class b mini who live up to his name. so I like jokers wild. I plan to show him in local shows nothing big till I know he can Handel a crowd and lots of horses around that he has never seen before.


----------

